# Engine fan for 77' 400



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

The 400 I bought didn't have one and I dont wish to use standard 4 blade one from the 350. Any recommendations for a better factory one or aftermarket?


B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

5 blade clutch fan with the correct shroud is the best, the fan blades should be about 1/2 inside the shroud when mounted.


----------

